# Pallet chair



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

This is chair that iam building those days. But i notice that this joints are loosen.
I made some new touch to this. Now there is not braces on sides (thin lumber) i make mortise and even now that mortise are loosen too.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i like your woodworking skills and effort. someone will be proud to sit on that chair. use the skills you learned on the next project.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I spenda a lot's of time i use breast crank dril chisel hammer hand saw.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Here are new upgrades.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Azur ,
check these *mortise and tenon wedged joints* out .
They might tighten up your chair 


https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=m...BFMackQXu5YGoCw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=634


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Azur ,
> check these *mortise and tenon wedged joints* out .
> They might tighten up your chair
> 
> ...


Do i need to change those braces i think they are thin and don't have shoulders. I didnt cut anything this is just as it was from pallet top. I think mine braces are somekind thin would wedges help to tighti it or i need to make another bracs and than wedge them.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes , that will be a good idea


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

​


Manuka Jock said:


> Yes , that will be a good idea


Would pole lathe fix these look.
I need to make one. But this is fir i guess pine same wood. Wil this wood tear if i try to turn it with mortise chisel casue i dont have skew chisel.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A pole lathe will be good to have , but for chair making it is not necessary .

Many of the chair bodgers of old used draw knives to make the legs and spindles for the chairs .

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=c...fEkgWHpYHoBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=634


----------

